# Lots of bucks still carrying horns



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Pulled my camera cards yesterday and found probably half of the bucks have at least 1 side of there rack if not both sides in Tuscarawas county 
Did find 1 side of a nice rack laying in a old logging road.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw 5 bucks in Cuyahoga co this morning, 3 bald and 2 carrying.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice find


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My neighbor boy found these today on public land...









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

I just pulled my cameras yesterday & had a buck come in without his rack. (Columbus) been laying down cracked corn & alfalfa


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

My buddy in Pa. called me this morning and said he saw an 8pt. and a spike together today.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I found 2 yesterday , Columbus area


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> My neighbor boy found these today on public land...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a nice a nice set


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found these 2 Saturday


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

DL07 said:


> Found these 2 Saturday
> View attachment 465459


Nice beam length


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I saw two bucks sparring on friday. I was a little amazed with that. Then on sunday on my walk I saw multiple bucks with both and a couple with only one.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

pulled my cards last week and i was shocked how many had full racks. I remember i was on patrol one night in early April. I came to a stop for about 2.5/3 yoa 8 point. Nose to the ground and paid little attention to me from the ditch. He acted like he was in rut


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

found a side of a small 8 point This morning with my lab puppy


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Found a nice side in Lake Co. this week


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

KCBfalcon58 said:


> Found a nice side in Lake Co. this week
> View attachment 465549


I like the live edge on your table.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

fireline said:


> I like the live edge on your table.


I do too. Very nice


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found 2 more today


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Found another one yesterday


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Saw 8 point with his horns today, NE Ohio, near 90. Are these sheds you have found from southern part of state?????


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Ron Y said:


> Saw 8 point with his horns today, NE Ohio, near 90. Are these sheds you have found from southern part of state?????


Tuscarawas county, I am still getting pictures of bucks carrying both sides of there rack. but not as many as last week.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The bucks are all bald around me in Central Ohio. I haven't had a buck on film with antlers in 10-14 days now. They are back to traveling in bachelor groups.


----------



## rzrmitch (Sep 19, 2014)

My dad just seen a nice 8pt in pa still with its horns yesterday


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

This guy is very photogenic, got about 20 pictures of him on 3 different cameras last week, he will be a nice one next year


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

2 of the sheds we picked up came from Monroe county, 2 from Summit county


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Three bucks, one half rack 8pt, one full rack nice 6pt, one very large fork horn both sides. That is probably the biggest fork horn i have ever seen. All here in Medina


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Son found 1 this afternoon


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

that’s the best photo!
View attachment 465608
Found 2 more today
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Garshark- that’s a nice lookin pup! They are great family dogs. Gonna be a great retriever.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Three of us found these 5 today. Only one fell this year though 











Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

DLarrick said:


> Three of us found these 5 today. Only one fell this year though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one BIG 4 point


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

fireline said:


> That is one BIG 4 point


I know right. 

We Wondered if that's a young deer with a nice rack or a stunted rack on an older deer. 

Any opinions or thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Had an 8-pointer cross in front of me this morning on 224 west of Berlin.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

DLarrick said:


> I know right.
> 
> We Wondered if that's a young deer with a nice rack or a stunted rack on an older deer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

As much as I wanted it to be a young stud I have to agree muddy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We all hope that a deer with age will grow to a giant, some just don't. I killed a 5 year old in 2019, he was a bully and would run off other deer. We decided it was best to take him out, I never measured him but was maybe 80" or so. Though he had a small rack he was just as hard to kill as any other mature buck I've hunted and was a satisfying end to that season.
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yea, I’ve been there and done that. As I’ve learned more about deer over the years, I’ve started hunting deer by age more than anything. I’ve passed higher scoring bucks in order to take the older, most mature buck in my area regardless of antler score. I weigh all my deer as well which tells you a lot.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Found this over the weekend


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saw a group of 9 bucks on my way home from work yesterday. All still had both sides except 1 that was a half rack. Really surprised me. Mix of age classes in the group also, from what I could tell they were all 2 y/o - maybe 5 y/o. Central Ohio. First racks I’ve seen in probably 3 weeks.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 9 cameras out in Tuscarawas county and the number of bucks with horns really dropped within the last week, only saw 2-3 still carrying any horns.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

4 of us went over the last couple days, I personally only found the 2 pictured but together we had a pretty good trip, Noble Co. The big set down on the chair was from last year. But all the ones on the table are fresh.
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A buddy of mine watched a 8 pt breed a doe on Friday. Good luck to that fawn.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple days after our shed hunting trip I got pics of 2 bucks still holding. As far as late born fawns, we had twins that were born labor day weekend 2019 near work, I would have bet the farm that they would have never survived but I watched them all through that fall and winter and they both made it, I guess they would have been bred March(ish)









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hung a camera for turkey yesterday . This little dude is still attached to his antlers


----------

